# Dr. Trager's



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Here we have a Dr. Trager's Corktop med. from scranton P. A. Lots of wordy embossind on this one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Not a med, it is an insecticide bottle. My landlord came up to me and said Robert i sprayed for bugs so you shouldn't see anymore around. I said you did? Well you didn't do a very good job! He asked what do you mean? I replied "YOUR STILL HERE!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

